# Shrink Wrap



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

Where do you guys buy your shrink tube for handles ? I know where to find X Flock, but looking for a source for standard tube. 

Thanks

Fishhook


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Fishhook said:


> Where do you guys buy your shrink tube for handles ? I know where to find X Flock, but looking for a source for standard tube.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fishhook


Are you looking for smooth heat shrink ?

You can try electrical outlets, and some of the UK sites may carry it, but I haven't found it at any of my suppliers, maybe someone else has a source.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Mudhole


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Mudhole and Merrick Tackle sell something called QuickGrip. It's a neoprene shrink tube that will fit the bill. 

http://www.merricktackle.com/PDF/Rod_Building/feather_inlays.pdf

Look on page 54. (page 9 of the PDF itself.)


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

I get mine from Mcmaster-Carr.they have it in colors if needed and you can by it by the foot up to 10 ' lenghts google them for there site


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Merrick has smooth black heat shrink also. Clear is available all over the place, if you need clear I've got that coming out of my ears.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I picked up a couple 4' lengths at an electronic supply store in a variety of colors (Red, Green yellow, Blue and clear) for about $3.00 each. It is smooth but seems to hold up pretty well. I know the more durable ones are made of Neoprene, but I have not had ant problems with these.

John


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the ideas. I have tried elec. places and they want me to buy a entire box. I checked the website for McMaster, looks like they are willing to sell smaller links. 

Fishhook


----------

